# How Do You Prepare Pritchard Nipples?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I saw on Premier 1's website that they suggest two methods of cutting an opening in Pritchard nipples. You can either cut the very tip off or slit the top protruding part in half. Which method do you prefer?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I've never used them before but I have read that some cut an x in the top too. Just another thought.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I prefer to just cut the tip. Milk pours out of it with just the little hole. Not sure why you would want to do an X.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The X is so the milk doesn’t pour out, and might come in handy if your using like a bottle holder or something where it takes a bit to get the kids latched on. But I just cut the tip off. I know me and I’m sure if I tried doing the X I would have one less finger lol but in all seriousness when I’m using those I’m hand bottle feeding the kids so it doesn’t matter if a few drops are spilled


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I always thought when we would cut the tip off the milk would flow a little too fast for new bottle babies. The X would probably work better, for a new borns and cutting the tip as they grow IMO.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I always get more than I need, because I tend to mess up at times.... but you want the milk to flow when the bottle is tipped and pressure applied to the nipple, you do NOT want it spilling out of the bottle, which is too fast and can cause aspiration for small babies.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

im not sure, i tried 4 times and gave up. the milk would just pour out way to fast. i tried cutting the tip, then just a tiny bit and tried the x. so i ended up just getting baby bottles from the store.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I just cut the tip. I tried doing the x once and that just left too much rubber and it was stupid and harder to use and I hated it and the kids preferred the other nipples. So there 😋


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

daisymay said:


> im not sure, i tried 4 times and gave up. the milk would just pour out way to fast. i tried cutting the tip, then just a tiny bit and tried the x. so i ended up just getting baby bottles from the store.


Same here, tried the pritchard, switched over to regular baby bottles with great success. Pritchard always flowed too fast.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I just cut the tip a tiny bit so the milk will come out when the bottle is squeezed. Try not to cut so much that it just pours out. I really like the pritchard style nipples now that I know how to use them. The first one I bought, I didn't realize I had to cut the tip, and spent endless time trying to get the baby to take the bottle. We both were getting frustrated until I realized they didn't come with a hole in the nipple.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Cut the tip off. Never had any issues except for when it was error on my part, such as cutting too much off. Are you planing on bottle feeding Mellon???😁😁🤔🤔🤔


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Cut the tip off. Never had any issues except for when it was error on my part, such as cutting too much off. Are you planing on bottle feeding Mellon???😁😁🤔🤔🤔


No, no plans to bottle feed, but I just wanted to be sure in case I had a rejected baby, or too many for a mamma to feed.😉


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep the more of the tip you cut off the more milk comes out. I honestly like it that milk comes out because it gets the stubborn little suckers to figure out good stuff comes out of that thing a lot faster then just trying to get them to suck when they don’t want to.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> No, no plans to bottle feed, but I just wanted to be sure in case I had a rejected baby, or too many for a mamma to feed.😉


Ohhh good idea!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

